# KatKin - Subscription cat food



## Psygon

This has been advertised to me a lot on Facebook...

*KatKin - Our Recipes*

Has anyone else seen it? It seems expensive (I went through a sign-up and it seems to be £52.00 per cat  to feed exclusively on this. That would cost me an eye-watering amount). Most of the recipes seem to be 95% a specific meat/fish type, and then vegetables. They do seem to have a good variety of different meat types...


----------



## chillminx

It looks good stuff from the list of ingredients - the protein content is higher than most manufactured wet foods e.g. 17%, 18% etc. I wouldn't mind giving it a try but not keen to sign up for a subscription without my cats trying it first. I'll have a read of the T & C's to see if they offer refunds of unused food if the cats won't eat it.


----------



## Psygon

They do a trial box, which is 14 days of food. But that's the only trial they seem to do.

I am contemplating getting that to see what it's like.


----------



## chillminx

I wouldn't want to feed my cats just that one make though. I like them to have a variety of different makes. I might say I have only one cat and order food on that basis, to save getting too much food.


----------



## Psygon

chillminx said:


> I wouldn't want to feed my cats just that one make though. I like them to have a variety of different makes. I might say I have only one cat and order food on that basis, to save getting too much food.


Hah, I have asked on Facebook how easy it is to split the portions between multiple cats as I wouldn't want to feed one food exclusively. Ive also asked what constitutes a portion - is it one meal or a days worth of meals.

I also asked for a breakdown of the veg content.

Just so I can try and figure out how much it would be of this was just part of the tonks diets.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It does look good. Not sure its the right texture for Barney though


----------



## BarneyBobCat

But £52 a month does seem a lot, I was tempted by the trial box at £20


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> It does look good. Not sure its the right texture for Barney though


Looking at some of the pics of cats eating it, it looks like a pate style. We always have mixed results with those. Jammy and Waffles will eat most pates, CK quite a few, Darcy pretty much only if it's lily's kitchen and Ted as far as I know has only ever eaten catz fine food fish flavours. Not that my lot are picky...

I'm constantly on the hunt for a better quality food Ted will eat... He likes Felix and gourmet and rarely entertains other food.


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> But £52 a month does seem a lot, I was tempted by the trial box at £20


I think they should have different subscription options, I don't know many people who would only feed one food type.


----------



## Psygon

This is the response I got to my questions.

All of our recipes are 95% fresh meat, and the very minimal vegetables or fruits that are present (approximately 4%) provide phytonutrients rather than essential protein - exactly what you'd expect to find in the stomach of animals that cats would naturally hunt in the wild. 

We perfectly portion our daily serve pouches to the daily calorie needs of each individual cat, splitting this over breakfast and dinner meal times. If you'll be feeding us as an accompaniment to your existing food, you would need to recalculate the portioning size to ensure your are not overfeeding your cats.

To cater for fussy eaters we have carefully designed a whole group of recipes so that there are plenty of options to choose from - empowering cats to choose their favourite flavours from their very first trial box. After a transition period of a week or two, where cats become accustomed to the texture and consistency of fresh food, they often will prefer fresh diets You are also able to change your recipe selection before each of your box deliveries. 

After ordering your trial box, you can pause, skip or stop your plan at anytime - there are absolutely no obligations. We're busy adding this functionality to a user's account section to do themselves, but in the meantime you can simply email us your order number once you've signed up and we will do this for you. 

Please let us know if you have any other questions <3 

Nikki, Co-Founder


----------



## chillminx

Thanks @Psygon.


----------



## sandy-cat

Just a note that I've signed up to try this for Sandy, so will happily report back on how it goes.


----------



## Brett OFarrell

Hi all, and thank you for signing up Sandy! 

Please also let us know who it goes as we love feedback!

So happy to see you speaking about KatKin here. I'm Brett and Nikki is my sister and co-founder. We're very excited to have finally launched KatKin after working on the recipes and also having to raise some funding to set up our own kitchen for production. it's been a very hard slog but very worth it to see KatKin appear on a forum like this - and to even be feeding our own cats Molly, Kiki and Columbus. If you want to learn more about our journey, why we started KatKin and a bit more about what we found when we looked into cat food please do read some of the notes we've written on Chatter on our website. We also share a bit out the incredible vet nutritionist we get to work with at KatKin and when we get a chance we will share some more articles in the coming weeks and months as well. 

All the best and thanks very much for speaking about KatKin! Truly appreciate you spreading the word!

Brett


----------



## AClumsyChord

sandy-cat said:


> Just a note that I've signed up to try this for Sandy, so will happily report back on how it goes.


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts, as I am very tempted to get my kitten a trial pack to try out.


----------



## __Simms

Found this forum after googling KatKin...

So I did a trial of the product while it was in development last year. 

Generally speaking, my feedback was that *some* of the recipes seemed way too dry with the balance of Meat to Veg that they had - and my cat had a hard time getting through some of the dryer pouches without me adding some water.

I would have preferred them I think if they were consistent in texture across the range. 

My cat generally enjoyed them, and wolfed them down, but would generally still act hungry after the half-pouch measure. I'm not particularly sure how they balance the pouches for different cats diets / daily calories, but I think they don't neccesarily trigger my cat to feel saited. 

There were some flavours that she didn't like, so a trial is worth it to test them out, but broadly chicken/fish/duck/pork were highly rated! 

At £52 a month, it's close to double the price of her existing food, but no doubt much higher quality, but for that price I'd want the recipes to be *spot on*. 

I just tried the site for both my cats - I've got one chonky 8kg lad, and my 4kg cat who trialled them - they both get the same pricing and meals / box. So aside from having the right freezer space, they seem not to charge different prices for bigger diets, and have multiple pouch sizes?


----------



## sandy-cat

Hi everyone,

Sandy's trial box arrived yesterday so I thought I'd share some initial thoughts.

Delivery by DPD was good. Food arrived well packaged and in an insulated bag with ice so it was still frozen when I came to open the box a few hours after delivery. Also received a freebie canvas bag, pot of sprinkles (which look like crumbled freeze dried treats) and a bulldog clip to close food packets.

The packets themselves are flat and fit very easily in the freezer. I'm a little surprised that one packet would be enough for one day's worth of food as Sandy tends to eat a lot more than that, so I'm not sure it would be sufficient, but that is something I will discuss with them. I wouldn't feed him on just this anyway as he needs variety in his diet to avoid food boredom.

The packets are dead easy to defrost in some hot water so I tried "Oink" on Sandy last night. The consistency wasn't at all pate like, I'd say it's more like mince. This is a good thing for Sandy as he isn't keen on pate! Sandy is also pretty good at trying new foods without needing a gradual intro, so I just gave him the whole pack

He was very interested in it from the start and tucked straight in before deciding he wasn't actually all that sure. When I added some of the sprinkles he went back in, though, and ate most of the pack.

Will see how he gets on with the other flavours and keep you all posted, but as a rotating meal option this might be a winner. It's clearly good quality, looks and smells fresh and is every convenient. However I wouldn't subscribe every month because I don't think he would eat it every day.


----------



## KoolK

chillminx said:


> It looks good stuff from the list of ingredients - the protein content is higher than most manufactured wet foods e.g. 17%, 18% etc. I wouldn't mind giving it a try but not keen to sign up for a subscription without my cats trying it first. I'll have a read of the T & C's to see if they offer refunds of unused food if the cats won't eat it.


Did you check T+C's?


----------



## chillminx

@KoolK - yes I did check the T & C's  Couldn't see a mention of refunds on any basis.

I will email them


----------



## KoolK

sandy-cat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sandy's trial box arrived yesterday so I thought I'd share some initial thoughts.
> 
> Delivery by DPD was good. Food arrived well packaged and in an insulated bag with ice so it was still frozen when I came to open the box a few hours after delivery. Also received a freebie canvas bag, pot of sprinkles (which look like crumbled freeze dried treats) and a bulldog clip to close food packets.
> 
> The packets themselves are flat and fit very easily in the freezer. I'm a little surprised that one packet would be enough for one day's worth of food as Sandy tends to eat a lot more than that, so I'm not sure it would be sufficient, but that is something I will discuss with them. I wouldn't feed him on just this anyway as he needs variety in his diet to avoid food boredom.
> 
> The packets are dead easy to defrost in some hot water so I tried "Oink" on Sandy last night. The consistency wasn't at all pate like, I'd say it's more like mince. This is a good thing for Sandy as he isn't keen on pate! Sandy is also pretty good at trying new foods without needing a gradual intro, so I just gave him the whole pack
> 
> He was very interested in it from the start and tucked straight in before deciding he wasn't actually all that sure. When I added some of the sprinkles he went back in, though, and ate most of the pack.
> 
> Will see how he gets on with the other flavours and keep you all posted, but as a rotating meal option this might be a winner. It's clearly good quality, looks and smells fresh and is every convenient. However I wouldn't subscribe every month because I don't think he would eat it every day.
> View attachment 429488
> View attachment 429489
> View attachment 429490
> View attachment 429491
> View attachment 429492


Do you get 3x tins to feed daily or?
How does it work?
How many tins do you get in total?

*Edit*: just re-read your post.
- One packet for a day? That doesn't seem like a lot...
- Also, in terms of variety, don't they give you the option to have different flavours?

@Brett OFarrell maybe you can help 

Thanks


----------



## Brett OFarrell

Thx to Sandy's mum for the review!

Simms thank you also for sharing some of your experience when we ran our taste testing trials.

I'll try to answer all the questions in one go here -

*Moisture *

Across all our lab testing results the average moisture across all our recipes (and many tests on each) is 72%. They range is quite narrow: from 67% to 75% and we show the moisture of each on Our Recipes page. Lamb, Beef & Pork are in the 60s and all the rest in the 70s. We don't (and will never) add any water or "broth" to our recipes so all this natural moisture from the fresh, real meat we use. We portion the recipes into the pouches and then gently steam cook the food in the pouches - the same pouches you receive - so we don't lose any of the natural moisture or nutrients during the cooking process.

*Size of pouch 
*
Every cat gets perfectly portioned daily serve pouches * based on their personal profile, to meet their individual calorie needs. All our recipes are complete (something to watch our for with some other "premium" wet cat food brands) and balanced, so they are designed to be the only thing you need to feed your cat. You'll notice though that there is some variation across the weight of the pouches you receive - from recipe to recipe - and that's because we portion by calories rather than weight, as each recipe has a different calorie density. Because we are committed to feeding cats only what they need as obligate carnivores, and use only the best ingredients, our recipes are more more calorie dense than many other cat foods on the market because there are no fillers. Molly (my cat) has now gotten use to "physically" eating less (we no longer feed her dry kibble, which we used to leave down on the floor for her to munch on all day long) and we're very pleased that today she is getting exactly what she needs.

* 80% of our cap parents got daily-serve pouches and 20% got single-serve in our last deliveries. Starting from sometime in Feb this will be 100%. 2/3 of cat parents in our trial did not mind using the daily serve pouches which is great as it's also better for the environment.

*Flavours and selection*

There are 7 recipes currently (and we'll add more in 2020 ) and when you order you can either get all the recipes in the 2-week trial box or you can pick only the recipes you want, right from the start. We suggest taking all 7 recipes though and letting your cat pick it's favourites. If you let us know these towards the end of the first 2-weeks, we will send only the ones they love in their next box. From the taste testing trials we did, 96% of cats loved our recipes - many loved them all but for some extra fussy eaters, you simply have to find the right ones! Cats also love variety and that's why we have developed so many recipes for them, and while the texture is "mince" there is some variation in texture between the birds and land animals and fish which they enjoy!

*Refunds
*
Nikki and I have put everything we have into starting KatKin as we want cats to get the food they need as obligate carnivores! As a brand new business we can't afford to offer refunds right now but maybe as we grow it's something we will look at. Once you know your cats favourites though from the first box, there should be no food waste from the second box onwards. We do give all cat parents free delivery/shipping, which we pay to DPD for their next day, premium service so we ensure KatKin arrives fresh in our insulated boxes.

Hope I've answered all the questions. If not please let me know!

Brett, KatKin Co-Founder 
Cat parent to Molly!


----------



## bcats

Psygon said:


> This has been advertised to me a lot on Facebook...
> 
> https://katkin.club/pages/our-recipes
> 
> Has anyone else seen it? It seems expensive (I went through a sign-up and it seems to be £52.00 per cat  to feed exclusively on this. That would cost me an eye-watering amount). Most of the recipes seem to be 95% a specific meat/fish type, and then vegetables. They do seem to have a good variety of different meat types...


I am awaiting my order coming Tuesday delivery by DPD in special packaging can be left in a safe place. They are holding back my subscription because my cat has had serious infections in past which have left her a bit sensitive and extremely finicky I have ordered the variety pack.


----------



## alicia_h

I just recently started my kitten Merlin on it, he was fed whiskas at the breeders so initially I kept him on that, he didn’t seem overly interested in it and tended to graze throughout the day rather than finish even a small amount in his dish and I wanted to feed him something more nutritious with a higher meat content and I found Katkin.

I was extremely impressed with the customer service, even shipping amid a pandemic and it all arrived still frozen. He tried it for the first time this morning and I noticed him licking his plate clean for the first time since I had got him.

yes it’s pricey but it’s 100% worth it and Merl agrees


----------



## Helen Urie

I've also just started my two kittens on it and I'm really impressed. What I'm surprised about is people finding it expensive. I guess if you feed dry food or Felix then maybe but I feed only wet food and the pouches come in at around £1 a pack. Katkin for me is less than £2 a day per cat so I'm saving loads


----------



## OrientalSlave

Helen Urie said:


> I've also just started my two kittens on it and I'm really impressed. What I'm surprised about is people finding it expensive. I guess if you feed dry food or Felix then maybe but I feed only wet food and the pouches come in at around £1 a pack. Katkin for me is less than £2 a day per cat so I'm saving loads


I have five adults and currently 4 kittens, and so far today they have eaten 1 800g tin of wet food, and most of 1 400g tin, plus some biscuits. They will finish the 400g tin later and get through at least one more before tomorrow. At £1.5 per day per cat / kitten (the kittens eat as much as the adults) that would be £13.50 per day. Thankfully tins are quite a bit cheaper!


----------



## Natrc

OrientalSlave said:


> I have five adults and currently 4 kittens, and so far today they have eaten 1 800g tin of wet food, and most of 1 400g tin, plus some biscuits. They will finish the 400g tin later and get through at least one more before tomorrow. At £1.5 per day per cat / kitten (the kittens eat as much as the adults) that would be £13.50 per day. Thankfully tins are quite a bit cheaper!


I have two cats, to feed them the appropriate calorific amount it costs me £3 per day per cat on thrive food. We are just about to try KatKin, and it works out at £1.75ish per cat per day so we are saving by half.

It would only be more expensive if you are getting food on a massive discount or you are feeding much lower quality food.

I think for the quality it is definitely a very good price.


----------



## Pepperpots

It is expensive, but currently a life saver for me! Cash been diagnosed with ibd and this is the only food I can find that he is thriving on rather than being lethargic (and attacking his own kidneys). I’ve told hi: he’s not allowed to stop eating it!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Natrc said:


> I have two cats, to feed them the appropriate calorific amount it costs me £3 per day per cat on thrive food. We are just about to try KatKin, and it works out at £1.75ish per cat per day so we are saving by half.
> It would only be more expensive if you are getting food on a massive discount or you are feeding much lower quality food.
> I think for the quality it is definetely a very good price.


The cats get good quality single protein food. These are at the top end for quality


----------



## pennycat

Natrc said:


> I have two cats, to feed them the appropriate calorific amount it costs me £3 per day per cat on thrive food. We are just about to try KatKin, and it works out at £1.75ish per cat per day so we are saving by half.
> It would only be more expensive if you are getting food on a massive discount or you are feeding much lower quality food.
> I think for the quality it is definetely a very good price.


I'm tempted to try katkin but it does seem expensive. I am confused by the people saying it's only expensive if you feed low quality food or buy in bulk. Good quality wet food for my cat eg wild freedom or simpsons costs £1 a day and this is double that. Is it worth the extra, members who have tried it? Also is it raw or cooked?


----------



## Natrc

OrientalSlave said:


> The cats get good quality single protein food. These are at the top end for quality


I am aware of that, if anything I feel like when I mention I feed purely on thrive people seem a little confused as it's what they normally give to their cats as treats, but my eldest kitty is quite fussy, and thrive wet is the only thing that hasn't given our little one diarrhoea.

We have just started the KatKin today. It was delivered in a package with some ice blocks and the quality looks amazing. It doesn't smell like cat food, and if I'm honest when I warned a bit of the chicken one it smelt really nice! I was expecting my eldest to turn her nose up as it was more of a minced texture which she had not liked before, but she ignored the thrive and ate all of the KatKin on meal one! I think we have found a winner.

IMO if you have the money for food like katkin, I think it is money well spent. I totally get that not everyone can afford it though, and that's why it's fab that there are some great affordable options out there.


----------



## Natrc

pennycat said:


> I'm tempted to try katkin but it does seem expensive. I am confused by the people saying it's only expensive if you feed low quality food or buy in bulk. Good quality wet food for my cat eg wild freedom or simpsons costs £1 a day and this is double that. Is it worth the extra, members who have tried it? Also is it raw or cooked?


I ordered some wild freedom after the reviews on here, but sadly my eldest kitty wouldn't touch it (I didn't have my youngest at this point). I don't think she liked the chunkiness of it, and I found it a tad grissly in parts. Sadly it wasn't a winner, but i agree it is a very good food. I've heard mixed reviews on Simpsons, but cannot deny that it seems like a great food analytically.

Maybe I posted my first comment without really looking at other peoples experience. I was just thinking about how expensive the thrive was that I was buying mine and in comparison KatKin is a great deal.

I don't think KatKin is raw, they don't brand themselves as raw. I like their ethos very much, and the quality of the food I recieved today was really amazing, I would even go as far as saying it doesn't look like cat food, more like minced meat that you would find in a pie, and I suspect given the quality of human food grade ingredients they use, it would be safe for us to eat (it smells really good). You can tell it's the chicken breast and liver and not beaks and feet, so it's a winner.

I'd get a trial pack and give it a try, at least then you can see for yourself and weigh up the pros and cons with your current food.


----------



## SbanR

@Natrc did you get the trial pack? Could you give me the measurements of the pack of food ( not the box in which it was delivered). I only have a small freezer and want to see if I have space for the food.


----------



## sandy-cat

I first tried KatKin over a year ago and Sandy was initially keen but then unimpressed, so I stopped buying it.

Having had to source a single protein duck food for him and struggled as a result of Brexit, I turned back to Katkin about a month ago and have been feeding Sandy exclusively the Quack! menu. So far (touch wood!) he has been licking the bowl clean each day. It really is great quality food and he seems happy and healthy on it. Best of all, his poo has absolutely no odour whatsoever since he's moved to Katkin - big bonus as it was extremely honky before :Hilarious


----------



## pennycat

Natrc said:


> I ordered some wild freedom after the reviews on here, but sadly my eldest kitty wouldn't touch it (I didn't have my youngest at this point). I don't think she liked the chunkiness of it, and I found it a tad grissly in parts. Sadly it wasn't a winner, but i agree it is a very good food. I've heard mixed reviews on Simpsons, but cannot deny that it seems like a great food analytically.
> 
> Maybe I posted my first comment without really looking at other peoples experience. I was just thinking about how expensive the thrive was that I was buying mine and in comparison KatKin is a great deal.
> 
> I don't think KatKin is raw, they don't brand themselves as raw. I like their ethos very much, and the quality of the food I recieved today was really amazing, I would even go as far as saying it doesn't look like cat food, more like minced meat that you would find in a pie, and I suspect given the quality of human food grade ingredients they use, it would be safe for us to eat (it smells really good). You can tell it's the chicken breast and liver and not beaks and feet, so it's a winner.
> 
> I'd get a trial pack and give it a try, at least then you can see for yourself and weigh up the pros and cons with your current food.


Thank you, I suspect I will try it at some point, once I'm a bit low on stock. I have sooo much cat food right now ha ha. It does look like really good quality food 
Do you know what the mixed reviews on simpsons were about? Is it just cats not liking the taste, or was it a quality issue? Am wondering as just ordered a big batch to avoid paying for shipping!


----------



## pennycat

Finally got round to it & ordered a trial box of Katkin - excited (for my cat!!)


----------



## pennycat

First order arrives tomorrow & I have a referral link for £10 off - so if anybody would like to try it, let me know


----------



## sandy-cat

Hope your cat enjoys it @pennycat! Unfortunately I had a call from Katkin this morning saying that due to a supplier quality problem they wouldn't be able to supply Sandy's Quack! this week. We'll try him on Oink! instead but it is a shame as he's been doing really well on the duck and really likes it. I have to say that his coat is looking beautiful and soft and shiny at the moment!


----------



## pennycat

sandy-cat said:


> Hope your cat enjoys it @pennycat! Unfortunately I had a call from Katkin this morning saying that due to a supplier quality problem they wouldn't be able to supply Sandy's Quack! this week. We'll try him on Oink! instead but it is a shame as he's been doing really well on the duck and really likes it. I have to say that his coat is looking beautiful and soft and shiny at the moment!


Oh no, hope Sandy likes the oink! My trial box consists mainly of quack and should be arriving tomorrow - they haven't said anything about a supplier problem so I hope the quality is ok :/
Edit - got an email this morning saying quack was being replaced with oink too


----------



## pennycat

Wow - cat is going absolutely crazy for this stuff!


----------



## sandy-cat

Oh good! Hope it continues  We received our Oink today, still finishing off the last lot of Quack though....will keep fingers crossed it's ok for Sandy


----------



## Rachey

pennycat said:


> First order arrives tomorrow & I have a referral link for £10 off - so if anybody would like to try it, let me know


Hi I'd be interested in trying this of you could pass the code along.

My only reservation is not being able to change the trial packs flavours to try them all. 
Am I right in thinking this is a daily sachet so might need sharing put over the day?


----------



## Kirstd78

Has anyones really fussy cat enjoyed this? I have 1 cat who eats Anything so eats mainly raw and decent wet but his mumma is so fussy!


----------



## Borderstories

This is my first post ever here.

Was moved to sign up to say that a couple of weeks ago my cat George was ailing, growing thinner by the day and not eating at all. I ordered Katkin to try and encourage him with something tasty. George died. He was 14, nearly 15. The day after the food arrived we found out he had liver failure. So he never did try the food, it's in my freezer still.

What a shock and loss it is to loose your cat suddenly, after so many years. Our family is grieving esp my son who has spent almost his whole life with him, they were best friends.

So I had a text from Katkin asking how George was liking his food. Later a very lovely email with a kind message saying how sorry they were about George and how they had cancelled the subscription etc. I was quite touched, I expect because it's hard to tell most people that you're grieving your beloved cat, only others with cats really know how you feel.

We now have a cat shaped hole in our family and home. Soon we will be welcoming a pair of kittens once they're ready to leave their mum, and we start this whole loving a cat thing again. As heartbreaking as it is, hopefully joy again soon too.

Maybe we will even order Katkin for them


----------



## sandy-cat

Rachey said:


> Hi I'd be interested in trying this of you could pass the code along.
> 
> My only reservation is not being able to change the trial packs flavours to try them all.
> Am I right in thinking this is a daily sachet so might need sharing put over the day?


Yes, so we cut the frozen pouch in half with a bread knife and thaw out half in the morning, leaving the rest in the fridge to defrost for dinnertime. Alternatively you could defrost the whole pouch the night before.


----------



## sandy-cat

Borderstories said:


> This is my first post ever here.
> 
> Was moved to sign up to say that a couple of weeks ago my cat George was ailing, growing thinner by the day and not eating at all. I ordered Katkin to try and encourage him with something tasty. George died. He was 14, nearly 15. The day after the food arrived we found out he had liver failure. So he never did try the food, it's in my freezer still.
> 
> What a shock and loss it is to loose your cat suddenly, after so many years. Our family is grieving esp my son who has spent almost his whole life with him, they were best friends.
> 
> So I had a text from Katkin asking how George was liking his food. Later a very lovely email with a kind message saying how sorry they were about George and how they had cancelled the subscription etc. I was quite touched, I expect because it's hard to tell most people that you're grieving your beloved cat, only others with cats really know how you feel.
> 
> We now have a cat shaped hole in our family and home. Soon we will be welcoming a pair of kittens once they're ready to leave their mum, and we start this whole loving a cat thing again. As heartbreaking as it is, hopefully joy again soon too.
> 
> Maybe we will even order Katkin for them


So so sorry for your loss


----------



## sandy-cat

Kirstd78 said:


> Has anyones really fussy cat enjoyed this? I have 1 cat who eats Anything so eats mainly raw and decent wet but his mumma is so fussy!


Sandy is super fussy and regularly "goes off" food - usually when I've just bought a load of it!! He's been good so far with Katkin (touch wood!).


----------



## pennycat

Rachey said:


> Hi I'd be interested in trying this of you could pass the code along.
> 
> My only reservation is not being able to change the trial packs flavours to try them all.
> Am I right in thinking this is a daily sachet so might need sharing put over the day?


Sure I'll message you


----------



## pennycat

Borderstories said:


> This is my first post ever here.
> 
> Was moved to sign up to say that a couple of weeks ago my cat George was ailing, growing thinner by the day and not eating at all. I ordered Katkin to try and encourage him with something tasty. George died. He was 14, nearly 15. The day after the food arrived we found out he had liver failure. So he never did try the food, it's in my freezer still.
> 
> What a shock and loss it is to loose your cat suddenly, after so many years. Our family is grieving esp my son who has spent almost his whole life with him, they were best friends.
> 
> So I had a text from Katkin asking how George was liking his food. Later a very lovely email with a kind message saying how sorry they were about George and how they had cancelled the subscription etc. I was quite touched, I expect because it's hard to tell most people that you're grieving your beloved cat, only others with cats really know how you feel.
> 
> We now have a cat shaped hole in our family and home. Soon we will be welcoming a pair of kittens once they're ready to leave their mum, and we start this whole loving a cat thing again. As heartbreaking as it is, hopefully joy again soon too.
> 
> Maybe we will even order Katkin for them


That's so sad, RIP George, I'm sure he had a wonderful & happy life with you xxx


----------



## Rachey

RIP George

I've ordered a trail box - I'll feedback when its arrives


----------



## SbanR

Rachey said:


> RIP George
> 
> I've ordered a trail box - I'll feedback when its arrives


Also the physical dimensions of the pack of food please.


----------



## pennycat

SbanR said:


> Also the physical dimensions of the pack of food please.


Mine (200kcals) is 14cm x 14cm and very thin - maybe half a cm.


----------



## SbanR

pennycat said:


> Mine (200g) is 14cm x 14cm and very thin - maybe half a cm.


Thank you. I phrased my request badly I meant the dimensions of the whole order but I think my freezer might be too small (unless I'm prepared to have nothing but cat food in it!)


----------



## pennycat

SbanR said:


> Thank you. I phrased my request badly I meant the dimensions of the whole order but I think my freezer might be too small (unless I'm prepared to have nothing but cat food in it!)


Not sure now has half of its been eaten but I've got an average sized freezer and it didn't take up much room - maybe a third of a drawer


----------



## SbanR

pennycat said:


> Not sure now has half of its been eaten but I've got an average sized freezer and it didn't take up much room - maybe a third of a drawer
> 
> View attachment 467535


Thank you.
Think I might give them a call and have a chat.


----------



## pennycat

Hi - does anybody who’s been feeding katkin found their kitty might be a bit constipated. Miss C has been going to the litter tray less frequently and her stools are smaller and harder than normal (bonus: no smell). She’s not straining or anything so I’m not sure if it’s normal because of the high meat content, or if I should add some pumpkin/switch back to her old diet for a bit.


----------



## Rachey

I'd imagine less excrement would be due to less fillers and rubbish in it. I've heard it's also quite a small volume of food so I'd probably except less poop


----------



## Tigermoon

pennycat said:


> Hi - does anybody who's been feeding katkin found their kitty might be a bit constipated. Miss C has been going to the litter tray less frequently and her stools are smaller and harder than normal (bonus: no smell). She's not straining or anything so I'm not sure if it's normal because of the high meat content, or if I should add some pumpkin/switch back to her old diet for a bit.


When you feed raw, particularly if it doesn't have a large added veg/fruit content the cat is able to utilise most of the food consumed and as a result the waste (i.e. poops) are much smaller and firmer than in a cat eating a commercial food, where the majority of the ingredients is sugars and fillers. So long as the cat isn't struggling to pass the poops then there is no need to add anything or switch their diet.


----------



## pennycat

Tigermoon said:


> When you feed raw, particularly if it doesn't have a large added veg/fruit content the cat is able to utilise most of the food consumed and as a result the waste (i.e. poops) are much smaller and firmer than in a cat eating a commercial food, where the majority of the ingredients is sugars and fillers. So long as the cat isn't struggling to pass the poops then there is no need to add anything or switch their diet.


Thank you, that's reassuring! This food isn't actually raw, but it is basically just pure meat (plus v small amount of veg), so would that be the same?


----------



## pennycat

sandy-cat said:


> Hope your cat enjoys it @pennycat! Unfortunately I had a call from Katkin this morning saying that due to a supplier quality problem they wouldn't be able to supply Sandy's Quack! this week. We'll try him on Oink! instead but it is a shame as he's been doing really well on the duck and really likes it. I have to say that his coat is looking beautiful and soft and shiny at the moment!


@sandy-cat just logged into my account and it looks like quack is back on the menu


----------



## sandy-cat

@pennycat Brilliant, thank you! I've just logged in and grabbed delivery for a week's time. Unfortunately Sandy is flat out refusing to eat the Oink! now.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

I have just ordered Phoebe some as she is a chicken fiend - literally only ate poached chicken for the first 11 months if her life. She is still terribly fussy only eats crap cat food or thrive chicken. Oh and steak......if she ever develops an intolerance to chicken we are screwed.

@pennycat Phoebe's poop has always been smaller and harder than anyone else's when she was only eating poached chicken. When she eats normal cat food her poos are much larger. She actually loves raw spinach and green so we gone her the occasional bit to enjoy which gives her some fibre. Green beans double up as a toy and as a treat . If your cat isn't as odd as mine some frozen butternut squash cooked can be given if you think she is a bit constipated.


----------



## sandy-cat

@pennycat and others on Quack! - unfortunately Katkin have just been in touch to tell me that they will now be formulating the Quack! food with chicken hearts so it will no longer be single protein. So frustrated by this as I have worked so hard to keep Sandy on that food. Unfortunately this means I will no longer be able to use Katkin as none of their other meals have an appropriate protein source.

Back to the drawing board...!


----------



## pennycat

Oh no, how frustrating


----------



## David C

Bloody hell, at £52 per month per cat this would cost us £468.00 per month.
I think I'll pass.


----------



## pennycat

David C said:


> Bloody hell, at £52 per month per cat this would cost us £468.00 per month.
> I think I'll pass.


As I've said before, if anybody wants a discount code to try it I can message you one (£10 off)


----------



## Treaclesmum

My cats wouldn't even touch Katkins food.

So its back to Pascoes and Sheba Fine Flakes from the supermarket, along with some Meowing Heads and Republic of Cats!


----------



## Rachey

Mine are also sheba addicts. We got katkin delivered on Thursday, one is enthusiastic but the other won't touch it... slowly started to mix it in to the current sheba. They are a fan of the chicken flakes tho but they just lick them off!!

Having said that, really impressed with the delivery, detail on packing, extras (a cute tote bag and a clip to close the pouches... but 2 would have been better with ordering 2 trials) and customer service. It's clearly good food so I'll keep preserving with mixing it in.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Phoebe rather likes the KatKin. Have decided to cancel her Blink subscription and change it to KatKin. Hoping we can get her to eat some non chicken flavours. Not sure on the portion size though, we have been feeding the 8 fluffies one whole KatKin sachet a day plus 3 thrive tins and they have free access to dried. 

Phoebe is 5.6kg and the sachets are for her, she doesn’t eat any dried but I don’t think she could eat one whole sachet a day. She has her tin of thrive for breakfast and shares the KatKin sachet split over two evening miles split with the other cats. She hasn’t lost any weight.


----------



## aliyeshanyue

My Scottish fold kitten has been eating Kat Kin for 2 weeks now and she loves it. I don’t only feed her Kat Kin as I want her to have some dry food too. 

If anyone has any questions I can try and help. I’m still pretty new to it but so far so good.

If anyone wants £10 off their box, let me know as I have a code.


----------



## JTK79

Hi, I’ve been looking at trying this. I’m sure I had an offer come up for a 7 day trial for £9 but I can’t find it now. Does anyone know what the code is for this offer please? Thank you


----------



## pennycat

JTK79 said:


> Hi, I've been looking at trying this. I'm sure I had an offer come up for a 7 day trial for £9 but I can't find it now. Does anyone know what the code is for this offer please? Thank you


I don't have that I'm afraid but I have a code for £10 off the 14-day trial. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## JTK79

pennycat said:


> I don't have that I'm afraid but I have a code for £10 off the 14-day trial. Let me know if you want it.


 Yes please


----------



## pennycat

JTK79 said:


> Yes please


Will message you just now!


----------



## NIMNUN

So I just joined today to post this message.

I've been searching so long for a good cat food and reading all the messages here has convinced me to give it a go.

It's arrived today and the KitKats are going nuts over the box. Excellent insulation and packaging.They will get their first try tomorrow.

I was concerned about the cost after reading a bunch here but I did a break down of what i'm paying now and I'm actually gonna save money. I buy my food in bulk from Zooplus and have an annual membership that gets me 3% off. I also order an amount that gets me free delivery

I feed them Royal Canin Wet food pouches currently.

I also looked at the nutrition and did a break down and I can see why the packs are smaller. Just realised how much filler rubbish is in their current food.

KatKin have recommended 350K for my kitten and 250K for my cat.

I'm gonna drop the tables below for everyone to see but I hope it also helps people who just search for reviews.

I'll update in a week or two in regards to how the KitKats react to the food.

Again Thanks so much guy for posting honest opinions on here. It really helped me make up my mind.

(Also have a £10 code if anyone wants!)


----------



## Pinkdon

Hi,
Does anyone have a code they could send me? Interested in trying this but cautious as Max can be quite fussy. Not having much luck finding a food he seems to enjoy, hoping it’s just the heat!
Thanks


----------



## Nonnie

Pinkdon said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a code they could send me? Interested in trying this but cautious as Max can be quite fussy. Not having much luck finding a food he seems to enjoy, hoping it's just the heat!
> Thanks


They have an offer of two weeks for £14 at the moment.


----------



## Pinkdon

Thanks, think I’ll bite the bullet and keep my fingers crossed he approves!


----------



## Nonnie

Pinkdon said:


> Thanks, think I'll bite the bullet and keep my fingers crossed he approves!


Make sure you say your cat is about 6-8kg, really active and skinny. You get larger portions for the same price that way.

Its what i did when they did their £9 offer.


----------



## Pinkdon

Ohh, thanks for the advice. He was 5.7kg last year at the vet - to be honest I never attempt to weigh him unless there’s an issue! I thought they asked that for sustaining his calories, never thought about potion sizes. That’s really helpful as if he likes the food I’d rather keep it in his rotation rather than the only food. I learned the hard way with Nutriment, loved it to start but quickly went off it when it was his only option.


----------



## Anniejewelss

pennycat said:


> I don't have that I'm afraid but I have a code for £10 off the 14-day trial. Let me know if you want it.


Hi could you send me the £10 code please for katkins please


----------



## pennycat

Anniejewelss said:


> Hi could you send me the £10 code please for katkins please


Sure, have sent you a private message


----------



## Tigermoon

I've just completed the 14 day trial of Katkin with my lot and this is my honest review:

PROS:
1. They do 7 flavours so the cat gets a different meal every day.
2. The food is cooked so less risk of bacterial challenge for cat and particularly for the owner.
3. The food is pre-weighed to the correct daily amount for each cat.
4. The packages are flat and easy to store and quick to defrost.
5. The mince size is good and encourages chewing without being too big for the cat to manage.

CONS:
1. The meat smells, some very strongly.
2. The cats poop became significantly larger and more sticky meaning I got a lot of clingons, some of which had to be combed out, the rest fell off all around the house! (I normally feed raw and don't get this issue).
3. The cost is frankly prohibitive if you have more than two cats (mine cost £52 each and my dad's £56 per month which is almost double the cost of the Purrform I normally feed).
4. The packets don't come named so you have to try and store them so you don't muddle the individual cats food up. We tried writing on them but it didn't work, not even with a Sharpie!
5. I don't like being forced into a subscription contract and therefore can't buy as and when I desire to do so. Or however much I wish to buy. Not good if you like to ring in the changes or offer different brands at the same time to keep the cats interest.
6. In the first week the cats ate most of the food, but by the second week they were starting to leave significant amounts.
7. I don't feel it would be suitable for tiny kittens who are weaning or just post weaning (obviously this con only affects breeders or those rearing a litter for a rescue)
8. There is no discount for those with large numbers of cats or breeders who would be buying significant quantities of the food.

Obviously this is my personal review and others may find differently but for me it wasn't worth continuing with the food long term. The biggest reasons I cancelled the subscription was the daily clingons, which I have not had any of in the four years of feeding raw, and the cost which was just too high.

The other thing that annoyed me was the company compared itself in both meat content and price to some of the most poor quality foods (whiskas, felix etc) and not it's direct contemporaries such as Purrform, Luna & Me and Nutriment (to name a few). I get they want to make the stats look good but I was irritated by the massaging of figures.

So in conclusion would I recommend Katkin?: possibly to a single cat owner, particularly if the cat was not fussy. But to multi-cat owners then no I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## pennycat

Interesting re cat poo - we’ve found the opposite with our cat’s poo becoming much less smelly, smaller and harder. But have never fed raw before! Agreed it must be too expensive for anybody with more than one cat - unless they’re loaded!


----------



## Tigermoon

pennycat said:


> Interesting re cat poo - we've found the opposite with our cat's poo becoming much less smelly, smaller and harder. But have never fed raw before!
> Agreed it must be too expensive for anybody with more than one cat - unless they're loaded!


If you normally feed one of the commercial brands such as felix, whiskas, hills, RC etc, then yes you'll notice a difference in the litter tray with Katkin as it has a higher quantity of meat content than those. However it isn't really raw. There is no bone content for a start so if you normally feed raw which has bone content (most do) then you will notice a change for the worse in the litter tray with Katkin.


----------



## pennycat

Tigermoon said:


> If you normally feed one of the commercial brands such as felix, whiskas, hills, RC etc, then yes you'll notice a difference in the litter tray with Katkin as it has a higher quantity of meat content than those. However it isn't really raw. There is no bone content for a start so if you normally feed raw which has bone content (most do) then you will notice a change for the worse in the litter tray with Katkin.


No I've never fed those brands. Feed grain free wet food from zoo plus eg feringa, alongside katkin. Katkin's the favourite but too expensive to feed every day!


----------



## Tigermoon

pennycat said:


> No I've never fed those brands. Feed grain free wet food from zoo plus eg feringa, alongside katkin. Katkin's the favourite but too expensive to feed every day!


What I meant was that _any_ food that is not raw will see a reduction in the litter tray if you feed Katkin. But not if you already feed raw exclusively.


----------



## Anniejewelss

pennycat said:


> First order arrives tomorrow & I have a referral link for £10 off - so if anybody would like to try it, let me know


Hi could you send me the £10 code plz thankyou


----------



## pennycat

Anniejewelss said:


> Hi could you send me the £10 code plz thankyou


Hi, i already sent it to you, it should be in your PMs. Let me know if you can't find it


----------



## Charlongo

Hi, can anyone advise me please? I am thinking of trying Katkin for my cat as her poo stinks! However she is an absolute pig and constantly beds for food. She has 3 meals a day at the moment of 1 packet of Whiskas at each meal. He begs for food from about an hour before her meal is due and drives me nuts! Do you think Katkin portions will be too small for her? I have tried her on veterinary diet before which was higher in quality and meat but she was just as bad. i know companies often day it's higher quality food so should be more fulfilling for her but has anyone found this to be the case? Thanks


----------



## Elerifairy

Charlongo said:


> Hi, can anyone advise me please? I am thinking of trying Katkin for my cat as her poo stinks! However she is an absolute pig and constantly beds for food. She has 3 meals a day at the moment of 1 packet of Whiskas at each meal. He begs for food from about an hour before her meal is due and drives me nuts! Do you think Katkin portions will be too small for her? I have tried her on veterinary diet before which was higher in quality and meat but she was just as bad. i know companies often day it's higher quality food so should be more fulfilling for her but has anyone found this to be the case? Thanks


I have a teeny yet hungry kitten who was easily eating 3-4 pouches a day of natures menu/cheshire cats garden.

She's now super happy on a 300 calorie katkin pouch a day, you can change the size to suit your cat - from 150 calories up to 400. I will be getting the 400 calorie pouches going forward to share between my two cats.

I have a code for 50% off if anyone needs one. I've been very impressed so far.


----------



## baubbles

I'm going to try the trial for £14. My one of my cats (Moby) is an absolute piggy like yours @Charlongo and constantly wants food he is very overweight and has smelly poos so I'm hoping this will help him. Poppy is just slightly overweight and can be a bit fussy. Although saying this they sometimes leave a lot in the bowl and some days eat the lot.

I mostly feed them Animonda Raffine and Catessy from Zooplus, Pets at home rich recipe and The tuna one from Pets and Waitrose. They also have dry Nature's variety and Wild Freedom.

I like the idea of adding in another as I had problems at the start of Brexit and even now the Pets at home availability is dire unless you order online.

Also does anyone know if you need to introduce Katkin slowly as you would when normally introducing another food or because it's a higher quality you can just let them eat the whole packet if they want without tummy issues?? Many thanks.


----------



## Elerifairy

I did half and half for a few meals but as no tummy issues have transitioned fully now. My older cat took a few days to be bothered but is now waiting with the kitten at meal times


----------



## Tara Hayes

Can I ask, how do you all serve your Katkin. Do you add water? Warm it up or serve straight from the fridge cold? My cat may have diabetes and Lymphoma (devastated) so trying to get the diabetes under control so she can have steroids. Seeing vet tomorrow but they aren’t struggling hours to manage we gave trial pouches in freezer but she’s not interested and it would be so good for her.


----------



## baubbles

Thank you so much @Elerifairy That's what I'll do. I'm having a difficult time getting any cat food from Pet's at home so I'll try this one.

@Tara Hayes so sorry to hear about you cat. How did it go at the vet?


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Tara Hayes said:


> Can I ask, how do you all serve your Katkin. Do you add water? Warm it up or serve straight from the fridge cold? My cat may have diabetes and Lymphoma (devastated) so trying to get the diabetes under control so she can have steroids. Seeing vet tomorrow but they aren't struggling hours to manage we gave trial pouches in freezer but she's not interested and it would be so good for her.


I add some boiling water to warm it up as my cats do not like fridge cold food.

Have you seen this page on feline diabetes, it also contains a list of U.K. cat food with carb contents below 10%. *https://felinediabetes.com/FDMB/threads/uk-information-food-insulin-vit-b12-and-other-need-to-know-stuff.137376/*


----------



## Simona_and_Mau

Hi all

I'm new to the forum but glad I found this  

I have an 8-year-old cat and he's always been easy with any foods.. market foods or if I've tried some of the subscriptions (ROC/blink/etc...) 

I found out about Katkin 4 months ago and weaned my cat carefully into pouches - he absolutely loved the food ! I could really see the change in his energy levels, toilet behaviour, coat etc.. 

BUT

I was recently away for 3 days and my friend looked after my cat. My friend had some dry cat food that he fed to my cat and my cat seemed enjoying it - until he vomited it all out multiple times. He would go back to the dry food bowl in the patio and then again just end up aggressively vomiting it all out 

I've also seen this with any of the dry cat treats.. I'd be playing with him and giving him maybe 10 treats, and almost without the miss he would vomit them out after 30minutes or so 

My cat doesn't seem ill and recovers quickly - I've also checked with the vet but all seems alright as long as he doesn't get any dry food/dry treats 

Has anyone else seen this with starting Katkin ? Any idea what could be causing such a strong reaction in a cat that used to eat ANYTHING 

We are happily still with Katkin.. but I do wonder if I should try and wean him back to the previous diets just to avoid this vomiting issue?


----------



## OrientalSlave

I suspect he overate on the dry food. Since you are both fine with Katkin I can't see any point to changing. Just make sure next time your friend looks after your cat they feed it what you tell them to, not some random stuff from the back of their cupboard.


----------



## baubbles

I agree just ate too quickly my 2 do the same sometimes. I too feed dry and haven’t tried the katkin yet so would try to give dry in small amounts maybe?


----------



## Chloe...Elizabeth

pennycat said:


> I don't have that I'm afraid but I have a code for £10 off the 14-day trial. Let me know if you want it.


 Hey there, sorry to jump on an old thread but did you still have this £10 off code please?


----------



## baubbles

Chloe...Elizabeth said:


> Hey there, sorry to jump on an old thread but did you still have this £10 off code please?


I think if you go on their site there should be a £14 trial offer. I'm still debating but a good deal to try it


----------



## pennycat

Chloe...Elizabeth said:


> Hey there, sorry to jump on an old thread but did you still have this £10 off code please?


Sure
Think it's 50% off now

http://katkin.refr.cc/sallycohen


----------



## Chloe...Elizabeth

pennycat said:


> Sure
> Think it's 50% off now
> 
> http://katkin.refr.cc/sallycohen


 Thank you!


----------



## Chloe...Elizabeth

And he won’t even entertain touching it ‍♀ Even with the sprinkles. I will say, it does smell very strong, I don’t blame him for not giving it a go. He did lick the sprinkles off once but after that won’t even eat food that I put in the same bowl as it


----------



## Helzbelz

Hi, I’ve been using Katkin for my Charlie for a few months now. He gets on really well with it as he’s always had a sensitive stomach so was only on vet dry food before. He’s really enjoying the new flavours and having some wet food too. 

I have a concern though, I can’t handle the smell! He has a chip feeder so it blocks out the smell from his bowl but the smell from the bin and food waste is unbelievable and fills the downstairs, even though I empty the food waste outside every evening. Did anyone else have this problem? It’s really making me want to try something else for him but he has a happy belly on this food.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Helzbelz said:


> Hi, I've been using Katkin for my Charlie for a few months now. He gets on really well with it as he's always had a sensitive stomach so was only on vet dry food before. He's really enjoying the new flavours and having some wet food too.
> 
> I have a concern though, I can't handle the smell! He has a chip feeder so it blocks out the smell from his bowl but the smell from the bin and food waste is unbelievable and fills the downstairs, even though I empty the food waste outside every evening. Did anyone else have this problem? It's really making me want to try something else for him but he has a happy belly on this food.


Isn't he eating all you put down?


----------



## Helzbelz

OrientalSlave said:


> Isn't he eating all you put down?


I give him half a pouch a day with some dry food. He eats 90-95% of the wet I put down every day but there's always a bit that needs to go in the food waste.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Helzbelz said:


> I give him half a pouch a day with some dry food. He eats 90-95% of the wet I put down every day but there's always a bit that needs to go in the food waste.


I would reduce the dry food until he's eating all the wet


----------



## Helzbelz

OrientalSlave said:


> I would reduce the dry food until he's eating all the wet


Thanks. Will give it a try. Going to start washing out the empty packets too so it doesn't linger from the bin


----------



## Jansheff

Has anyone managed to work out the price of this per 100g so I can compare it against other foods? Been tying myself in knots trying to work it out, because pack sizes are in calories not weight.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Jansheff said:


> Has anyone managed to work out the price of this per 100g so I can compare it against other foods? Been tying myself in knots trying to work it out, because pack sizes are in calories not weight.


The website claims "from £1,75 per day" which is jolly expensive


----------



## sandy-cat

For what it's worth I'm a big fan of Katkin. You can adjust the size of the pouch based on the size and activity level of your cat. The quality of the food is fantastic, and it's evident from my cats' behaviour - when they deign to eat it - that it fills them up. I had a large pouch for my outdoor cat which was 375g for £2.80 a day, and that was the full daily feed. £2.86 I think for the "regular" size .

The only problem I have is that my cats go off it very quickly. Which is disappointing! Also I was sad that they changed the duck recipe to include chicken so it was no longer a single protein meal


----------



## LAN22

I discovered Katkin when my previous cat (at the age of 18) lacked appetite and so I was looking for something she would enjoy to eat. She loved Katkin, but sadly soon after that we discovered that she had kidney disease and KatKin didn't have any suitable food for her. Last year she died and now I have two four months old Burmese kittens. I started feeding them KatKin. My vet sees it as one of the best options as well. If anybody wants to try out, here is 50% off your first order:

*Get 50% off your trial box of KatKin's Fresh meals using my link!*

I hope your cats will enjoy it.


----------



## TriTri

LAN22 said:


> I discovered Katkin when my previous cat (at the age of 18) lacked appetite and so I was looking for something she would enjoy to eat. She loved Katkin, but sadly soon after that we discovered that she had kidney disease and KatKin didn't have any suitable food for her. Last year she died and now I have two four months old Burmese kittens. I started feeding them KatKin. My vet sees it as one of the best options as well. If anybody wants to try out, here is 50% off your first order:
> 
> Get 50% off your trial box of KatKin's Fresh meals using my link!
> 
> I hope your cats will enjoy it.


I pressed the link and it says it doesn’t exist, or no longer exists?


----------



## TriTri

I also pressed the link from the first post and it said the same.


----------



## huckybuck

Bought the trial boxes for all 4 of the HBs. Not a sniff. What a waste. It’s still in the freezer taking up a huge amount of space until I take it to the cat rescue!


----------



## huckybuck

There’s 20% on the normal website if anyone wants to try? 



https://join.katkin.com/sign-up/my-cat?twentyOff=true&stepName=numberOfCats


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> There’s 20% on the normal website if anyone wants to try?
> 
> 
> 
> https://join.katkin.com/sign-up/my-cat?twentyOff=true&stepName=numberOfCats


🤔 I’ve changed my mind now 😆. Thank you though.


----------



## LAN22

TriTri said:


> I pressed the link and it says it doesn’t exist, or no longer exists?


Ok they this way:

http: //katkin. refr. cc/ andreja

I made spaces. Delete these spaces and you will have the correct referral link.


----------



## LAN22

huckybuck said:


> Bought the trial boxes for all 4 of the HBs. Not a sniff. What a waste. It’s still in the freezer taking up a huge amount of space until I take it to the cat rescue!


Mine love it! (both of them)


----------



## huckybuck

Once the rescue gets it we’ll see what the cats there think. 

Do you work for Katkin @LAN22 ?


----------

